# One of the weirdest birds I've seen...



## Glenn Bartley (Dec 21, 2016)

Has to be the Capuchinbird!







Camera Model: Canon EOS 7D Mark II
Shutter speed: 1/125 sec
Aperture: 6.3
Exposure compensation: +1 2/3
ISO: 800
Lens: EF600mm f/4L IS II USM +1.4x III

To read a trip report from my 3.5 week Guyana trip please see - http://vrfg.r.a.d.sendibm1.com/nqwifz7t77f.html


----------



## Eldar (Dec 21, 2016)

Very cool bird!


----------



## Click (Dec 21, 2016)

Eldar said:


> Very cool bird!



+1

Nice shot, Glenn.


----------



## Aussie shooter (Dec 22, 2016)

Odd looking sucker isnt it ;D


----------



## DominoDude (Dec 22, 2016)

Glenn Bartley said:


> Has to be the Capuchinbird!
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



Ah, there it is!
Great shot, Glenn! We should be glad the photo doesn't come with sound.


----------



## Caleb (Dec 25, 2016)

That is a very cool bird.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 25, 2016)

Birds are one fascinating group of creatures! Great shot.

Jack


----------

